# What Do You Think Of The Bentley Continental Flying Spur



## tdwayne69 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm starting my research my replacement for my 07 750Li, right now the toss up is between the 09 750Li (F02) and the 2009 Bentley Continental Flying Spur. So tell me what you guys think of the Bentley?

http://www.bentleymotors.com/Corporate/display.aspx?infid=17

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Whats not to like about it?


----------



## sanhonda22 (May 15, 2007)

Ding dong................ anybody home? What is there to think about?


----------



## tdwayne69 (Mar 27, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> Whats not to like about it?


The cheapest I've seen so far is about 140K


----------



## 03745Li-chicago (Oct 15, 2006)

I was actually considering adding this car to my stable a few months ago. I test drove it and it was amazing. So smooth and the cabin is whisper quiet with tons of power. My friend has one and he's had nothing but electrical issues with it - so that in itself discouraged me from seriously considering it. I only have patience to deal with one vehicles electrical problems at a time - currently, this is my E66


----------



## tdwayne69 (Mar 27, 2006)

03745Li-chicago said:


> I was actually considering adding this car to my stable a few months ago. I test drove it and it was amazing. So smooth and the cabin is whisper quiet with tons of power. My friend has one and he's had nothing but electrical issues with it - so that in itself discouraged me from seriously considering it. I only have patience to deal with one vehicles electrical problems at a time - currently, this is my E66


Thanks for the information, I'm definitely going to research as much as I can concerning this car before picking one up.


----------



## diznik007 (Nov 9, 2007)

i'd have to think the new 7 will be more aesthetically pleasing. i really don't like the back of the bentley (resembles the shape of s550 and IMO looks horrible).


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

If you are single, get the Bentley, simply for the poon factor.


----------



## diznik007 (Nov 9, 2007)

AB said:


> If you are single, get the Bentley, simply for the poon factor.


^^^hahhahhahahah - if you need to spend 150k for some as*, you got major issues.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Its an Audi A8 with an engine and a bentley badge. It's that simple. I am not impressed with them at all.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

diznik007 said:


> ^^^hahhahhahahah - if you need to spend 150k for some as*, you got major issues.


:rofl::rofl:

i would wait for the F02


----------



## Call Me Daddy (Nov 7, 2007)

Homina Homina Homina. I would get it even if they wouldn't let me drive it. I would be outside in the garage sleeping next to it.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd rather have the upcoming Phaeton, on which the next Flying Spur is based, but that's just me. I'm not sure if they're sending it to the US - the old one didn't exactly sell - but it should be pretty rare.


----------



## tdwayne69 (Mar 27, 2006)

emPoWaH said:


> I'd rather have the upcoming Phaeton, on which the next Flying Spur is based, but that's just me. I'm not sure if they're sending it to the US - the old one didn't exactly sell - but it should be pretty rare.


I'm not looking for a VW, but according to what I've read the new 7 Series the F01 platform is expected to underpin a smaller Rolls-Royce slotting in below the ultra-luxury Phantom, internally known as the Rolls-Royce "RR4". This $250,000 car would be assembled in Germany along side the 7 Series and would share that car's future V12 engine. Depending on the true price range I may look in that direction as well.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Its an Audi A8 with an engine and a bentley badge. It's that simple. I am not impressed with them at all.


Except it isn't. It's based on the same platform as the Phaeton, not the Audi.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

I would love a bentley but Its not going to happen with my income etc

I think the bentley takes a certain person to drive one. For example there are several rich ppl who drive the LS450 or the s500 but could buy the bentley but they dont want that much attention or they may feel others will look down on them in their social circle for spending that kind of coin on a car...can be bring out the haters


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

tdwayne69 said:


> I'm starting my research my replacement for my 07 750Li, right now the toss up is between the 09 750Li (F02) and the 2009 Bentley Continental Flying Spur. So tell me what you guys think of the Bentley?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


The modern Bentley Conti's have a very good reputation for reliability. The car clubs - those that are based fractional ownership - generally report the recent Bentleys as having the lowest cost of ownership per mile. They rack up the miles with fewer trips to the shop.

But IMO, the Flying Spur seems to be more like a Rolls. Great to driven in but not much for being a driver's car.

Since I don't do four door cars, the Spur is easy to pass over for consideration. But if I had to get a high-end performance sedan, I would consider a Maserati QP GTS or an Alpina B7.


----------



## SG1 (Sep 24, 2002)

tdwayne69 said:


> I'm starting my research my replacement for my 07 750Li, right now the toss up is between the 09 750Li (F02) and the 2009 Bentley Continental Flying Spur. So tell me what you guys think of the Bentley?
> 
> http://www.bentleymotors.com/Corporate/display.aspx?infid=17
> 
> ...


I think I would love to have that kind of decision making dilemma. :thumbup:


----------

